# Mazzer major electronic - variable grind weight



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

Having just bought a Mazzer Major electronic on ebay I'm disappointed at the variation in the grind weight I get from the single and double buttons. The variation can be as much as 4g on the double button 16-20g over the last 10 grinds. Ive checked the burrs and they look fine (I have new ones to fit this weekend). Any ideas?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I had similar problems, though not quite so extreme, with the Mini-e.

My theory is that it is impossible to get complete consistency by timing the grind. There has got to be a variation in the size of the beans in each dose. So, if you run for say 15 seconds each time, the outcoming weight will be dependent on the ratio of large to small beans in each dose ground and must therefore be variable. Think of it like this: it must take a different time to grind 15 grams of large beans than 15 grams of small ones.

The only solution that I found with the Mini e was just to forget about the electronic timer and just insert a weighed dose of beans and keep grinding until they were all done. That gave a consistent dose every time. It's a bit annoying though when you have paid a fortune for Mazzer electronics!

Sent from my Android tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are the burrs new? My Mini-e settled down after a while and accuracy improved loads, however like Vintage in the end I resorted to single dosing


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Also do you have a hopper full of beans? If you're single dosing or have a nearly empty hopper that will affect the speed the beans are fed into the burrs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would have thought full hopper of beans, more weight on top, more consistant feed, however even with this my mini-e was always 1-2g difference between shots.


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

I wondered about amount in the hopper - mine is nowhere near full - just 500g beans at a time. May go for single dosing to avoid this issue. Thanks to all who replied.


----------

